# Huff no more?



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

So Sonic doesn't really huff and puff at me when I wake her up to check on her.
Is she getting used to me or something?
Or is it something else?
:|


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

If she is eating/pooping and all is normal...maybe she LOVES you now 

How did the wheel go? any luck?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Probably getting used to you! It's wonderful huh?  
Dexter doesn't really make noise but he always raises his quills a little bit
He stopped huffing at me after about 2 weeks of bonding 
Hooray for happy hedgies!!


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

She's eating and pooping just fine!
Pooping lots. Yes, indeed. :roll: 
So, maybe she is getting used to me!
I hope she's happy. Hooray for happy hedgies, definitely!  

She still huffs and puffs at me if I wake her up from heavy sleep, but the huffing and puffing doesn't happen so much any more.
Don't get me wrong, she still does it, but not constantly.

As far as her wheel goes, I am making some progress. Slowly but surely.  
I took her out of her cage today and set the wheel on my floor by where she was exploring.
She went in it a little bit and sniffed around.
But to my dismay, she didn't run on it very much because she was really scared; so she was in a quill ball 75% of the time she was out. 
The only time she wasn't in a ball was when she was bundled up in the shirt of mine I hold her in when she's out. :roll: 

Hopefully she knows what it is now, or gets the gist of it, so maybe she'll check it out tonight.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so funny! Delia gets really bad bed-head and huffs when I wake her, but some hedgies, after bonding, are perfectly cool coming out for play time. Isn't it hilarious that when our hedgies are behaving nicely we worry that something's wrong?

And I remember wheel-training Delia. At first she was terrified. I think she thought it was a big, pink monster. Then she sat on it. She tried walking on it the second day and would walk for a few seconds, stop, look around in amazement, and walk in the other direction. Alas, now she runs nightly for hours on end, having little hedgie daydreams of billowing fields and open skies. Or I think that's how it is.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Isn't it hilarious that when our hedgies are behaving nicely we worry that something's wrong?
> 
> . Alas, now she runs nightly for hours on end, having little hedgie daydreams of billowing fields and open skies. Or I think that's how it is.


I think if Hazel was nice for more than a few min I might rush her to the vet lmao 

I was actually amazed to realize how active Hazel was...her cage was a major party every morning but any time I looked in there at night she would stop whatever she was doing. So I installed a camera so I could watch her. Most nights I fall asleep watch Hazel-wheeling TV...I can wake hours later and the same show is playing lol. Watching her pretty much do nothing during the day and be hissy-fitting if I woke her I had no clue how active she really was at first.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Roxie is the same way. If she's not huffing all day at me, there must be something wrong. 

Okay, I have to know, how did you set up a camera to view the hedgie at night? I might think about doing that. (of course I'd have to do it without my husband knowing, because he will think I've flipped out or something... LOL)


----------

